# Cypripedium Huanglong Love



## fundulopanchax (May 1, 2021)

I purchased two of Wenqing Perner's new hybrid, Huanglong Love (xventricosum x tibeticum) a few months ago. A lovely complex hybrid of (calceolus x macranthos) x tibeticum. I am told that these two plants are pod siblings - certainly xventricosum is quite varied in its clones - solid red, solid white, solid yellow and many combinations of bicolors. I like both of these. Cell phone pix, I will take better ones.
View attachment 27347


View attachment 27348


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2021)

Nice. Do these need dry winters?


----------

